# Remake del amplificador Siemens 50W setentoso



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2014)

Éste es el segundo amplificador que armé después de aquel Fapesa - Philips de 40 Watts , si bien es bastante sencillo , *no sonaba nada mal* para aquel entonces  . No es de los circuitos preferidos , ya que no tiene entrada diferencial , no tiene fuentes de corriente ni multiplicador Vbe. Y el Vas hace lo que puede 

Me puse a simularlo , *entonces lo llevé a 100 Watts* y lo manoseé un poco . . . bastante  y lo llevé a Darlington de tres transistores  (aunque sin duda sería mejor complementario o cuasi y de transistores separados) , el Bias lo hice fijo a díodos ya que está dedicado a principiantes medios. El original llevaba un termistor de 6k atornillado al disipador.

Luego hice una versión con Bias a led  :loco: que falta probar 

Aqui les dejo el Original :



El llevado a 100 Watts y Darlington  :



Y el Frankenstein también de 100Watts  :




En cuanto al Biass con led verde , veo que debería ser del común , no de alto brillo ; o quizás amarillo o anaranjado.















https://www.ecse.rpi.edu/~schubert/Light-Emitting-Diodes-dot-org/chap06/chap06.htm

https://www.ecse.rpi.edu/~schubert/Light-Emitting-Diodes-dot-org/chap12/chap12.htm


Enjoy !


----------



## dmc (May 23, 2014)

Buscando otro diagrama, encontré este en medio de los backups que tengo, yo NO lo arme personalmente, pero coincide con el diagrama de la nota de aplicación.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 6, 2014)

MMMMM veamos que habra echo 2M? interesante.
Due, para le época y con tan solo 5 transistores no estaba nada mal!!!, todos esos elementos se conseguían hasta en las farmacias!! si bien los BD130 tal vez no pero los 2N3055 si.
De todas maneras si te fijas en muchos equipos comerciales de la misma época ese tipo de configuraciòn era, digamos normal, recorda que la RCA fue la que introdujo la fuente partida la entrada diferencial, ya que eran los primeros diseños en silicio, fue un momento muy particualr en la historia de la electrónica, todo era nuevo, coexistian las válvulas y los transistores de germanio en una dura lucha por imponerse, eran los primeros diseños que no incorporaban transformador driver, recorda que el fapesa de 100W que si lo llevaba.
Otro detalle, para esos momentos de la historia 50W era una barbaridad!!! Con un parlante de 8ohms si bien disminuye la potencia mejora la calidad en general.
Muy buena idea, yo he echo lo mismo con otros amplis, asi que deberia subir esquemas y fotos de tales trabajos. Felicitaciones Due.....


----------



## uli__f (Jul 4, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Éste es el segundo amplificador que armé después de aquel Fapesa - Philips de 40 Watts , si bien es bastante sencillo , *no sonaba nada mal* para aquel entonces  . No es de los circuitos preferidos , ya que no tiene entrada diferencial , no tiene fuentes de corriente ni multiplicador Vbe. Y el Vas hace lo que puede
> 
> Me puse a simularlo , *entonces lo llevé a 100 Watts* y lo manoseé un poco . . . bastante  y lo llevé a Darlington de tres transistores  (aunque sin duda sería mejor complementario o cuasi y de transistores separados) , el Bias lo hice fijo a díodos ya que está dedicado a principiantes medios. El original llevaba un termistor de 6k atornillado al disipador.
> 
> ...



Hola, tengo un amplificador en casa de 50w con fuente simple de 70v. el circuito es muy parecido a este,que es el original de siemens. Que pasa si en vez de 4 ohms como en el original, le coloco una salida de 8 ohm.. y si paso en ese mismo circuito el voltaje a 70v? Muchas gracias, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2016)

Si en vez de 4 Ohms , ponés 8 Ohms , va a entregar menos potencia , va a trabajar mas frio , menos exigido y posiblemente suene mejor , menos distorsión.

Lo de los 70 V no entendí , si ya está alimentadso a esa tensión.

Saludos !


----------



## uli__f (Jul 4, 2016)

Lo de los 70v era porque el original de siemens es con 50v. Lo que yo queria era ponerle 70v al original de siemens. Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2016)

No , habría que cambiarle los transistores , ya que esos no soportan mas tensión.

Saludos !


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 3, 2020)

Dos metros una consulta.... El Remake de 100W usando un LED como BIAS? ¿me puedes explicar un poco? Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2020)

Todo nace desde el circuito original Siemens de 50 Watts a 4 Ohms , que fue uno de los dos primeros amplificadores que yo armé , era cuasi complementario y llevaba un zener y un termistor (creo de 6k) para estabilizar térmicamente el Biass.

La primer reforma fue hacerlo Darlington , quitar zener + termistor y hacerle un bias fijo con 3 díodos + resistencia. Clásico !

Finalmente se me ocurrió reemplazar los tres díodos por un led verde , que iría térmicamente adosado al disipador , ésto sería un invento nunca visto para Biass , en teoría debería funcionar y compensar , aunque está sin probar.  Tengo todo para hacerlo pero . . .  

No creo que haya problemas , la simulación da hermosa


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 4, 2020)

He estado buscando y no he encontrado nada sobre el comportamiento de un LED como compensador de temperatura.....si es cierto que es una unión P-N como cualquier diodo con la peculariedad de que en vez de 0,7 V en su unión, caen un voltio y pico, de ahí que sustituya la serie de tres diodos 1N..... por ello, descoconzco si se comportará igual que los diodos no luminiscentes ante las variaciones de temperatura, por ejemplo, su encapsulado es grande y muy  plástico y no sé como se comportará (inercia térmica ) a los cambios de temperatura de los disipadores; si varía su tensión, también varía su emisión de luz, por ello (principio de eficiencia) también varía la temperatura que desprende el mismo y podría producirse una descompensación en la linealidad de su trabajo correctivo, si a mayor temperatura, luce mas, se calienta mas......o viceversa...….en fin DESCONOZCO su comportamiento como elemento compensador de temperatura..... ILUMINARME POR FAVOR.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2020)

Un led verde de baja luminosidad a unos 10 o 15  mA andará por los 2.2V , bastante cercano a las 4 junturas de los dos Darlington.

Si te fijás en la segunda gráfica su tensión baja a medida que aumenta la temperatura , vemos unos 300 mV desde los 25ºC  alos 75ºC , que es lo buscado.

Entrá en los dos links del primer mensaje


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 4, 2020)

Veré si me animo a hacer uno... y ya de perdida, con un LED Rojo, no verde... Me gusta mas el rojo.


----------



## josco (Mar 4, 2020)

@*heidyvanesa19 *segun el color del led es el consumo y el voltage que se le aplica, creo que debe ser verde por el comportamiento del mismo aplicado en el bias del amplificador


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 4, 2020)

Leí algo sobre eso... *Y ME ACABO DE DAR  CUENTA DE LAS IMÁGENES CON LAS GRÁFICAS, los colores LED AZUL y ROJO.* Gracias lo tomaré en cuenta... Se ve sencillo, lo que cuesta el el transformador, tendré que cacharrear un poco en los equiupos sony que tengo por ahí....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2020)

Después subo simulaciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2020)

P.D.: Las simulaciones ya estaban en el 1er post 

*Ésta es la del Biass-Led*


----------

